# Temperature Sending Unit Long 360 Location



## Quailtail (May 13, 2018)

Temperature gauge stopped working. Don't know if its the sending unit or the gauge itself. See one sending unit on lower left side of block with a red and green wire. Is this it or is this the oil pressure sending unit?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Quailtail, welcome aboard the tractor forum.

On my Ford tractor, the sending unit on lower left side of block is the oil pressure sending unit. The Temperature sending unit is up front of the engine by the thermostat housing.


----------

